# Rest in peace my little ones..



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Chief Chowig (CT) died for no reason, I just found him dead this morning and also Morgan (HM).... he died of dropsy. .

Rest in peace babies...








R.I.P Chief Chowig









R.I.P Morgan


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry....hugs


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry....hugs


thank you  It's not easy to know that I lost two fish...they was so pretty and has pretty good personality.


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

What is dropsey? RIP to your little ones.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

caljamsam said:


> What is dropsey? RIP to your little ones.


Dropsy is sort of bacterial infection and it is kind hard to treat. It's not always easy to make it go away. I noticed that Morgan (HalfMoon) became lethargic and I had to remove him and moved him to QT (quarantine tank) and later he became bloated and I noticed that he has body like pine cone and then today he died. I tried my best as possible to make him comfortable as I could. I fed him a pellet and added some Epsom salt. He just floated to the top..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss as well.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

RIP little fella's sorry for your loss


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------

